# Sometimes insomnia isn't a bad thing...



## Lucretia (Apr 17, 2013)

when you catch sunrises like the one today:







​


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 17, 2013)

gorgeous....but I rather have the photos than take them 

not a morning person at all....


----------



## orange (Apr 17, 2013)

holy...where do you live? I want to move over.


----------



## markenki (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! It's always a great day when the mountain is out. (I believe that's Mt. Rainier, in case anyone is wondering.)


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 18, 2013)

stunning! views like that, who needs sleep??


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Lucretia. I think my blood pressure dropped 10% when I first looked at the images.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 18, 2013)

Doesn't red sky in the morning mean it is going to rain?
I almost forgot, in Western Washington it is always raining.

Beautiful photos Lucretia.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep, it's Rainier. If I go upstairs and climb on a ladder so I can see over the neighbor's house, then zoom the camera to the max, it's the view from my house. (BIG freaking volcano--we're about 60 miles away.)


----------



## Troy G (Apr 23, 2013)

Too much insomnia and you may be climbing a ladder with the zoom to take pictures of the neighbor in their house. :lol2:

Seriously, nice pictures. 



Lucretia said:


> Yep, it's Rainier. If I go upstairs and climb on a ladder so I can see over the neighbor's house, then zoom the camera to the max, it's the view from my house. (BIG freaking volcano--we're about 60 miles away.)


----------



## Customfan (Apr 24, 2013)

You've got some talent there!

I heard an expert photographer say once that sunset and sundown are some of the best times to take pictures....

What camera are you using?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Amazing. If I climb a ladder, the view from my house is still a factory. I'm very jealous


----------

